# Ambrosia Maple Door



## gvwp (Apr 26, 2012)

[attachment=4818][attachment=4819][attachment=4820]

This is my ambrosia Maple door for my cabin. Made with 4/4 lumber. Frames were laminated instead of made with 8/4 lumber. There is an air space between the panels to help with the temperature extremes here in Indiana.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2012)

Very cool! Love that ambrosia!


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome door!

Love that look!

p


----------



## TimR (Apr 27, 2012)

gvwp said:


> This is my ambrosia Maple door for my cabin. Made with 4/4 lumber. Frames were laminated instead of made with 8/4 lumber. There is an air space between the panels to help with the temperature extremes here in Indiana.



SWEET! Love ambrosia and that's loaded with it!!


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome work ! I would expect anything on the other side of that door.... Leprechauns and pots of gold for instance..... Very cool work man !


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

gvwp said:


> This is my ambrosia Maple door for my cabin. Made with 4/4 lumber. Frames were laminated instead of made with 8/4 lumber. There is an air space between the panels to help with the temperature extremes here in Indiana.
> [/quot that looks amazeing i going to do a whole room in ambrosia thanks for the pic its stunning. dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > This is my ambrosia Maple door for my cabin. Made with 4/4 lumber. Frames were laminated instead of made with 8/4 lumber. There is an air space between the panels to help with the temperature extremes here in Indiana.
> ...


----------



## gvwp (Apr 27, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > gvwp said:
> ...


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

gvwp said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...


----------



## gvwp (May 2, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 2, 2012)

gvwp said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > gvwp said:
> ...


----------



## Twig Man (May 2, 2012)

AWESOME


----------



## gvwp (May 2, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...



Yes, I like the natural look of Maple and the ambrosia stripes. Maple can vary in color quite a bit. Red Maple tends to have more white sapwood. Silver Maple tends to have a bit darker wood although I've seen a real good white sapwood in both. Heartwood is usually much darker and will vary widely as to the amount. Nice heartwood can really be beautiful in some of the larger logs. I just took some curly ambrosia Maple out of the kiln today and it has a wild heartwood with curly figure and ambrosia stripe. Really pretty wood. Sounds like you have a good selection of logs available to choose from. From what I have seen the larger logs make the better ambrosia Maple. Look for the small worm holes in the trunk. This will give you an indication of how much worm will be in the lumber.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 2, 2012)

gvwp said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > gvwp said:
> ...



yea your right the larger ones have the figure just around the edges with a very small heart and all creamy white i think they will look great slabed out . the smaller trees 18 to 24 all have the intense figuring . we only cut 6 down all where infected. i have some 10 feet around and i wood guess 60 + feet tall there massive . we check the hole ten acres all the trees are peppered with the holes :i_am_so_happy::i_am_so_happy::i_am_so_happy:they can wait lol


----------



## NeilYeag (May 5, 2012)

gvwp said:


> This is my ambrosia Maple door for my cabin. Made with 4/4 lumber. Frames were laminated instead of made with 8/4 lumber. There is an air space between the panels to help with the temperature extremes here in Indiana.



Yes, the look of the pattern is kind of "hypnotizing" can't stare at it too long! Whart part of Indiana, I grew up in southern Indiana. Daviess County.

Neil


----------



## gvwp (May 29, 2012)

NeilYeag said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > This is my ambrosia Maple door for my cabin. Made with 4/4 lumber. Frames were laminated instead of made with 8/4 lumber. There is an air space between the panels to help with the temperature extremes here in Indiana.
> ...



West central. Near Terre Haute.


----------

